# Deckblatt eines Programmhefts



## Lenhard (11. Juli 2005)

Ich bin mit diesem Deckblatt, das ich die letzten Tage über gemacht habe nicht zufrieden, aber ich habe mitlerweile keine Ideen mehr. Mir ist meine Kreativität aus gegangen.

Es handelt sich um das Programmheft für eine Engerie-Tagung mit dem Thema: CASH.
Vorkommen sollten die "Themen": 

- Geld (Münzen oder Scheine), 

- Werte (große Kraftwerke, Staudämme, Großfamilie vor dem Kachelofen), 

- Zeit (wieviel Wert hat ein Kraftwerk in 50 Jahren?; Geld hat heute viel Wert und morgen wenig) 


oder etwas ganz abstraktes, schlichtes....

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen, mir tipps oder anregungen geben...

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Mfg Lenny


----------



## Wolli_3D (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Lenhard,

 also erstmal muß ich sagen, daß Dein Layout ganz frisch seriös und ziemlich professionell aussieht. Es ist sogar sehr gelungen. 

 Nun, da Du damit noch nicht zufrieden bist, hier ein paar Anregungen.
 1. Wenn Du Dein Werk das erste Mal nach einer halben Stunde wieder anschaust, achte darauf, wo Dein Auge zuerst hinwandert.Der "Einstieg" ins Bild, dann siehst Du schon, wo es hapert.
 2. Fehlende oder vielleicht besser: noch nicht ausgeklügelte Symmetrie. Das menschliche Auge "mag" Symmetrie. Dein unteres Bild hat meines Erachtens zuviel Gewicht. Na klar der Inhalt ist ja sehr gewichtig, doch wirkt es durch die Photomontage nicht eindeutig genug. Man hat im 1. Moment Probleme zu erkennen, was drauf ist. Vielleicht ist es ein wenig zu groß im Gegensatz zu den anderen Bildern.

 Das war es erstmal von mir. Mir ist als erstes die Uhr ins Auge gesprungen, die ist sehr gelungen. Das, was mich ein wenig stört ist das untere Bild: zu überladen. Ansonsten eine sehr gute, gelungene, Bildkomposition.

 Gucks nochmal mit den Augen eines Teilnehmers (die haben zumeist keine Ahnung von Grafik & Design) an und Du wirst fündig.

 Okay viele Grüße
 Thomas Wollenburg


----------



## ellion (16. Juli 2005)

Ist schon ganz nett, aber kümmer dich um die Typo. Arbeite mit Spationierung, also Zeichenabständen, damit lassen sich einfach schöne Schriftbilder erzeugen


----------

